
Kids Video Game Playing Is Not About Games. It’s About Unmet Psychological Needs - paulpauper
https://www.nirandfar.com/2018/07/kids-video-game-obsession.html
======
madeuptempacct
This is completely true. Except not just for kids. Most people don't have
anything remotely interesting going on in their lives.

Ib4 "I learned to ride a motorcycle" or "I deadlifted lol4plaet yesterday" or
"I wrote an article on Angular route resolves". Great, except it's meaningless
and insignificant.

To relate this back to HN - my experience with start ups is that I sit alone
in a room, tired af after work, and do menial labor that may or may not have
any result whatsoever and I won't know for 6 months.

------
dragonwriter
Source title has “...Video Game Obsession...”, changing it to “...Video Game
Playing...” is misleading; the content is not about how all kids game play is
about unmet psychological needs in the trivial sense that all human activity
is about such needs, but how while moderate play is normal, _obsessive_
gameplay is about deeper, non-game-specific psychological needs that aren't
being addressed with elsewhere in the kids' lives.

